# Port Style Wine Bottles



## bmckee56 (Aug 9, 2008)

I just bottled my Chocolate/Orange Port and I used 750ml bottles (Bordeaux) for the job. I was checking out some images of Port Wines via "Google Images" and noticed that there is a traditional Port (Porto) Style Bottle and Plastic Top Cork used by many of the Portugese Makers. I like the bottle style and was looking for somewhere to purchase them, but keep coming up short of locating one.


Anyone have any suggestions for a supplier.


Here is a picture of a Port Style Bottle:









Thanks for any input you might have.


Salute!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 10, 2008)

That is most likely going to be a hard find since Port wines arent really made around here as it has to be from Portugal I believe to be a Port.


----------



## wctisue (Aug 10, 2008)

Ah the old art of dumpster diving! Taken to new extremes it's really just checking the local recycling center and sorting through their bin of bottles. When wefirst needed bottles, I went to the recycle center and got 8 cases of bottles -- mostly mismatches but after a good cleaning its hard to tell a new bottle from a recycled one. Keep looking to find bottles that match your idea.
We bottle our ports in the 375's and we bought all those bottles. We "drink" wine but we tend to "sip" the port over several evenings so the smaller bottles fit our schedule. 


Wayne


----------



## scubaman2151 (Aug 10, 2008)

If there is any wine bars, or a little nicer type bar around you, check there and see if they carry any ports, and if they do, would they save thier empty bottles for you.


Scuba


----------



## bmckee56 (Aug 11, 2008)

wctisue said:


> We bottle our ports in the 375's and we bought all those bottles. We "drink" wine but we tend to "sip" the port over several evenings so the smaller bottles fit our schedule.
> 
> 
> Wayne




I also use the 375ml bottles for the port wines I make, but I was hoping to find a few of the Port Style just for special occasions.


Thanks for the suggestions and the replies.


Salute!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 11, 2008)

Those will be extremely hard to find no matter where you go. Finding 1 maybe 2 would be extremely lucky, any more then that and youd better play the lottery!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 12, 2008)

We (read Bert) get all sorts of treasures from the recycling dumpsters. So keep on shopping dumpsters and behind restaurants. The price is right.


----------



## bmckee56 (Aug 13, 2008)

wade said:


> Those will be extremely hard to find no matter where you go. Finding 1 maybe 2 would be extremely lucky, any more then that and youd better play the lottery!!!!!!!!!!!


Even doing a "Google" on *Empty Port Bottles* provides little possibilities!


Salute!


----------

